# AF after failed cycle



## Owly (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All
I had a BFN 1 week ago after failed ICSI cycle. On Monday/Tuesday AF started with the normal aches and pains but flow has been very light. Has anyone else found this? I've read a few things online that suggest it may be a particularly heavy period after failed treatment, but not the other way round. 
thanks in advance for the advice  
Owly


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi owly

I got my bfn last Thursday after my first failed cycle and got AF Friday mine has been really light too I thought it was strange as I was expecting a heavier one as the pains I had were Abit worse than the usual pain and now I have no pain at all which I found strange :/

Goodluck xx


----------



## Owly (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Little bumblebee, at least I'm not the only one.  Just wish it would all settle down and go back to normal!
Best wishes  xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you a big  .  

My periods have got very light anyway but the ones after my second failed cycle and my FET were so much lighter than I'd expected.  I had my thickest ever lining on my FET, not massive by normal standards but around 8mm so great for me, and my period was so light and barely worth starting.  

Oddly the lightest one after my failed FET had the worst pains that went on for days.  I've only ever had period pains since I started IVF  

The whole thing just makes our bodies completely screwy.  I hope that it all settles down for you xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on here!

So sorry you got a BFN - this is such a tough and draining process to go through  

I've just had my second failed cycle too.  I was due to have my blood test on Friday but AF arrived 2 days before and lasted for only 2 days.  I made the decision to not go for the blood test as it was too distressing so the hospital were happy for me to do a HPT instead.  Did this on Saturday...BFN 

Started spotting today which has never happened before.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I'm starting to worry that I should have got the blood test done and not just done the test at home. 

Has anyone else experienced this?

xx


----------



## Owly (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Mel
Sorry about your BFN too. I didn't have a blood test either (our clinic doesn't seem to bother with that) only 2 urine ones, so was beginning to wonder whether I should do another as bleeding was so light ... but I have been reassured by the ladies on here that it's not totally abnormal so will stop worrying about it! Probably your spotting is just more of your light AF?  Have come down with a cold now in the middle of Summer which just shows my body is not fully back to normal yet and I maybe shouldn't have thrown myself so heartily into enjoying all the energetic and fun things I couldn't do during treatment!
good luck to everyone for the future


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

I also had a very light AF with bad cramps and hideous emotional swings which I put down to coming off a high dose of progesterone  (not helped by the bfn two days earlier). I'm now at the other end of that month and had strong cramps at the weekend which made me think AF was on her way-mixed feelings at that as it would have been on time, so no disrupted cycle, but also means I start all over again and that scares the whatnots out of me. Today is CD31 and still no sign of AF but niggling crampy feelings most days. I'm on the worst knicker watch ever and am actually wanting it to arrive now as this limbo is worse. I knew my cycles might well be screwed up for a bit after treatment but I expected there'd be no signs until AF arrived. Aargh! Frustrating! 
And breathe!!!
Xx


----------



## Owly (Dec 10, 2013)

bad luck Londonkitty, I understand your frustration!! I've found the progesterone messes up my digestive system too so I'm sometimes not sure which is the cause of cramps and niggles. The most unfair thing of all is, if I can't have a baby naturally why do I have to put up with the AFs!!
hope she turns up soon for you
O


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I had my BFN on Friday. AF started that evening and was just spotting until Sunday morning. I had two days of moderate and then it's tailed off. I am still spotting old blood every so often now 7 days later.

My periods are normally 4 days but a blood bath! Bang! So I was expecting the end of the world. 

Progesterone (Crinone) really upset my stomach too - and I have the constitution of an ox. I am never going to be able to have a child naturally so when I'm finished with the medical stuff I'm off to have something done to lessen/stop them. I've had enough of pointless periods that taunt me every month.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Trunky, I am so sorry.  Sending you the biggest  

I am so sadly relieved to hear you talking lovely ladies.  It runs through my mind all of the time to try and take control of my body now that I know I'll never have a biological baby.  I feel so angry with my body, which is probably what stops me from doing anything, but I do want to try and feel like I have some sort of mental control over what happens from now on.  

Is it crazy to be thinking about ways to stop having periods in the future?  I just can't see the point of it, the physical and mental anguish every month.  The ridiculous little smidgen of hope and the completely out of kilter devastation every time my period arrives.

The thought of more years of that and never being able to properly heal because of it.  Is that completely crazy?? x


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

Not at all.

Periods are nasty nasty things. I can't quite get my head around women who rejoice in them. Bloody (and I mean that literally) inconvenience and I only have them because, well, I have to if I want to remain fertile (which ironically I am - or so I have been told).

Once we've finished having another one or maybe two goes at ICSI then they can just eff off. I am going to see the Dr and ask to be put on something - anything - to stop or diminish them. Don't care. I don't want them any more. I'm done with the whole painters in thing every 28 days (oh yes, despite being PCOS I have very regular periods). With OH having KF there is no way on Earth it's ever going to happen naturally so periods can kiss my


----------

